# Having trouble instaling Ubuntu



## Ghengis63 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello! 
I did a reinstall of Windows on my Toshiba laptop, so I thought it would be a good time to install Ubuntu, as a dual boot system. I downloaded the Wubi, and mounted it to a virtual disk. I also burned the image to a dvd, and copied it to a flash drive, after getting a "Failed to boot" message after designating my BIOS to boot from the CD drive. 
I have installed Ubuntu on other machines with no issues. I have searched around to make sure my CD rom is working, etc. 
I can get the little window to open that says "Reboot now" etc, but my machine does not want to boot from the USB or the Cd ROM. I'm stumped.
Any help is appreciated!
G


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

What is the MODEL of your Toshiba laptop?

Wubi has generally gone out of favour with Canonical/Ubuntu. It is a method of running Ubuntu from within Windows like an app. It is not meant to be a standalone within virtualisation.

You need to BURN the ISO to a DVD and BURN the ISO to a USB stick. It is a special action to make a Linux bootable disk. You say


> I also burned the image to a dvd, and copied it to a flash drive, after getting a "Failed to boot" message after designating my BIOS to boot from the CD drive.


 Was that the CD-Rom or the USB? Does either of them work on another computer?


----------



## Ghengis63 (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't have access to another computer to try. could you give me a link to some step by step instructions? I went to the folder the .ISO file was downloaded to, highlighted it, and selected "Burn to disk" the files are present on the DVD. I copied the .ISO file to the thumb drive. How do I "burn' it?
Thankyou for replying!
G


----------



## Ghengis63 (Aug 5, 2013)

I would'nt be opposed to doing a true dual boot install, I just need a link to step by step instructions including partitioning my hard drive, so I don't screw things up! instructions from the Ubuntu page are pretty vague, and don't give solutions to problems, like i am having
thanks again!


----------



## Ghengis63 (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't have access to another computer to try them... I opened the folder that the .ISO file was downloaded to, and selected "BURN TO DISK", the files are on the dvd. when my computer wouldnt boot from the disk I copied the file to a flashdrive. How do I "burn" it to the flashdrive?
thanks for replying! 
G


----------



## Ghengis63 (Aug 5, 2013)

My laptop is a Sattelite 663


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Actually you need to create a bootable DVD or USB flash drive. If you are using Windows double click on the .iso. If Windows doesn't know what to do with the .iso, download and install something like ISO Recorder. Then double click on the .iso.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I dual-booted Ubuntu on my Windows 7 laptop a while back, but I think something from the Linux side took over the MBR and made it so I could no longer boot into Windows, so be careful.

--------------------------------------------------------

Aside from that, you will need to do the following to install Ubuntu:

Partition your harddrive to allow space for Ubuntu.
Download the Ubuntu .iso
Burn the Ubuntu .iso to a CD, DVD, of USB flash drive.
Access your BIOS to change the primary boot device to be the media you installed the .iso on.
You will then boot from the media and follow the on-screen instructions to install Ubuntu.
Make sure to install Ubuntu onto the correct partition as you don't want to format your Windows partition.


----------



## Ghengis63 (Aug 5, 2013)

I still don't know how to "Burn" the file to a flash drive. when I click on the file, I have the option to "Mount" it to a virtual disk, I have "Virtual Clone Drive". When Wubi opens, and it tells me to reboot, My machine gives me a "failed to boot" message whether I try to boot from the DVD I burned, or the flash drive. Still stumped.
thanks,
G


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What are you trying to do? Maybe it's just my lack of knowledge but I do not understand the bit about mounting Wubi to a virtual drive.

If you want to install Ubuntu without messing with partitioning just put Wubi and the Ubuntu .iso in the same folder and run Wubi (at least that worked a long time ago when I used Wubi). You get the effect of a dual boot this way, but the Ubuntu "partition" is really a large file in Windows.

If you want to truly dual boot create a bootable DVD or USB flash drive. For that we can't help you anymore than my post # 7 unless you tell us what OS you are running to do this and which media you want to create.


----------



## Ghengis63 (Aug 5, 2013)

I went through the process with the comand prompt, and made sure the dvd I burned was bootable, I restaarted and the machine booted from the dvd. now it starts the installation, and i get " An error occurred, see log file, c:\users\montana\appdata\local\temp\wubi-14.04-rev286.log. "montana" is my computer name. 
Thanks,
G


----------



## Ghengis63 (Aug 5, 2013)

my machine is a windows 7


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I went through the process with the comand prompt


Again, maybe it's just me, but what process?



> I restaarted and the machine booted from the dvd. now it starts the installation


At this point in your post I thought you were installing Ubuntu, but then you say something about a wubi log in a Windows file. Need I mention that I'm even more lost than before? What installation started?

What kind of information is in the log file? Is it short enough to post?


----------



## Ghengis63 (Aug 5, 2013)

I tried to find that file, and was unsuccessful. Im trying to install Linux ubuntu alongside my windows, so I can dual boot my system. I have done this before on different machines. I have a Toshiba laptop, Sattelite 663, with a windows 7 operatiing system. when i searched my C; drive for that file it does not exist. I'd love to chat with you real time, if you preferr. if you have skype or yahoo messenger, we could do this.
G


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

From our Rules:



> *Keep Support in the Forums*
> 
> For the safety of our members, we must require that all technical support take place in the forums. This offers the opportunity for peer-review with the hope that bad advice can be corrected. Having problems and solutions publicly visible may also help someone in the future who is experiencing the same issue. As a result, we do not allow assistance to be given via email or Private Message. Due to the risks involved, we also do not allow live remote control of computers by our volunteers. If you're looking for live support, there are other (paid) sites that provide that service.


*EDIT*: Let's see if the others understand what's going on better than I do.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ghengis63 said:


> I still don't know how to "Burn" the file to a flash drive. when I click on the file, I have the option to "Mount" it to a virtual disk, I have "Virtual Clone Drive". When Wubi opens, and it tells me to reboot, My machine gives me a "failed to boot" message whether I try to boot from the DVD I burned, or the flash drive. Still stumped.
> thanks,
> G


You need to download 3rd party software which will burn the .iso file onto a flash drive or CD for you.

ISOBurn is an example of such a program.


----------

